# James Squire Ipa Clone



## Spartan 117 (4/1/10)

Wondering if anyone has a James Squire IPA recipe (all grain preferably). Had a bottle of it the other night and I thought it was a cracker, shame my local doesn't sell it 

Cheers 

Aaron


----------



## Fourstar (4/1/10)

I'd go for something as below:

The munich might look a little high but its rather melanoiden rich (from what i remember) and bumped by some sugar sweet crystal flavours, I can only guess this is the flavour you get from Caramalt in conjunction with the hopping profile of fuggles. It might even be 10% caramalt and drop the Pale back to 70%. I'd start with 5% to be safe the 1st time. Use Joe White Malts where available.

As for hops, well its dry hopped with fuggles and i'd just assume POR for bittering. Ive devised a simple hop schedule whcih should give sufficient hop flavour of fuggles.

OG 1.057
IBU 40

75% Pale
20% Munich
5% Caramalt

30IBU POR 60 mins
10IBU Fuggles 15 mins
30g Fuggles Flameout
30g Fuggles Dry Hopped for 4 days.

Yeast 1056 American Ale

Hope this gives you some direction.

Cheers! :beerbang:


----------



## Screwtop (4/1/10)

Spartan 117 said:


> Wondering if anyone has a James Squire IPA recipe (all grain preferably). Had a bottle of it the other night and I thought it was a cracker, shame my local doesn't sell it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aaron




This is it

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=726

Screwy


----------



## Fourstar (4/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> This is it
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=726
> Screwy



Looks good screwy, hows the malt profile match up? Is it all fuggles flavour coming through with that interesting sweetness the JS IPA has? I could have sworn it had some crystal lurking in there somewhere.


----------



## Screwtop (4/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looks good screwy, hows the malt profile match up? Is it all fuggles flavour coming through with that interesting sweetness the JS IPA has? I could have sworn it had some crystal lurking in there somewhere.




This as close as you will get, it's also great made with Galaxy replacing the Super Alpha for bittering (same IBU) mmmm Marmalade.

Screwy


----------



## kfahy (9/1/10)

I did a little looking into JS IPA a little while ago and found the following information which may or may not be of use but here it is.

They use Aus and NZ bittering hops.
Dry hop with UK Fuggles, NZ Fuggles and Styrian Goldings
IBUs = 50

http://www.jamessquire.com.au/blog/index.p...ng-seasons-ipa/
They say on the packaging i think that they use pale and munich malts and we know that it is 5.6% so gravities should be easy enough to work out.


----------



## fraser_john (9/11/13)

Reviving a long dead topic, but the Stowaway is a really nice IPA and the link Screwy posted is dead if you click on it, so anyone know which recipe in the forum/recipe Screwy was talking about?


----------



## Lodan (9/11/13)

This is it
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/726-screwys-ipa/

thanks for the necro too, i will be adding this to my "to brew" list


----------

